# Mad River Glen -- 1/29/2020 -- unskiable/dangerous "idiots only"



## bdfreetuna (Jan 29, 2020)

The pics tell the story. Most of my runs were off the double because it was so cold and windy. Maybe I would pick Sunnyside over Single Chair if I had to pick just one. Luckily don't have to.

View of Catamount Bowl in the morning-- clouds were flying fast



Partridge or somewhere around there



Nice grippy bumps.



Great powder in the woods off Quacky, not many tracks in there (now there are lol)



More completely untouched woods until my skis came along


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 29, 2020)

Next 3 pics are 20th hole or 19th hole or whatever. I did a pretty  good job not getting lost since most of the lines I was skiing were  untracked or old tracks covered up.







What's weird is I didn't even get a scratch on my ski today. BTW they did a real nice job grooming a good selection of trails, which made for most runs linking woods, moguls, and groomed on the way down.

More skiing tomorrow.... a completely different mountain in NH. I'll be skiing woods there too.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 29, 2020)

nice dude. thanks for the pics. sold on saturday.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 29, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> nice dude. thanks for the pics. sold on saturday.



I don't think the mountain will get above freezing before then so you should be enjoying some really grippy snow. I'm pretty sure you'll find a way to get some freshies too


----------



## Skrn (Jan 29, 2020)

Awesome report. Thanks!


----------



## faceplant (Jan 29, 2020)

dam that looks sweet


----------



## reefer (Jan 29, 2020)

Nice pics. Good hit on that one.


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 29, 2020)

Yep those conditions look horrible!


----------



## nhskier1969 (Jan 30, 2020)

You timed that right, nice pics


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 30, 2020)

Wow, just wow.  Amazing.


----------



## Edd (Jan 30, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> Wow, just wow.  Amazing.



Agreed, nice hit Tuna.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 30, 2020)

Edd said:


> Agreed, nice hit Tuna.



Today was Bretton Woods pretty nice hit too considering not a cloud in the sky and crystal clear visibility, I was literally picking out specific hiking trails on Mount Washington and the Presidentials (made easier by not deep snow pack up there). Like you mentioned a couple days ago the groomers were a little on the firm side, actually I enjoyed them but they got a little skied off faster than I expected. Wasn't glare ice underneath though just hard pack. Seemed like a "shallower" groom than I'm used to at Bretton.

Woods were pretty surfy / poppy although not as much base as Northern Vermont so you definitely want to stick to the "open" ones.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 30, 2020)

I only took 1 picture today at BW because my phone battery didn't like the cold. But it was a good picture!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 30, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> I only took 1 picture today at BW because my phone battery didn't like the cold. But it was a good picture!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26136



Love that view.  Nice grooming too.


----------



## Edd (Jan 30, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Today was Bretton Woods pretty nice hit too considering not a cloud in the sky and crystal clear visibility



This week was my first look at the gondola and new summit lodge. That lodge looks to be amazing, particularly the views.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 30, 2020)

Def appears to be an improvement over the lodge/restaurant at the top of Bethlehem chair. Wasn't impressed last time I stopped in there for a burger + beer.

The gondola is really nice, nice job putting it really close to the lodge too (minimal walk to the lift). I'm not sure if it could have gone slightly higher to access Bode's Run but can't complain.

They were doing gondola lift evac training today until like 10:30 (so it opened after that). Makes me wonder what would have happened until now


----------

